# Consiglio console



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2017)

Ciao a tutti, ultimamente sto riscoprendo un po' la voglia di giocare che si era assopita negli ultimi anni.
A questo punto mi trovo di fronte ad un dilemma e vorrei un consiglio dai più aggiornati nel settore su come muovermi.

Attualmente posseggo una PS3, la mia indecisione è se prendere una console di generazione più nuova o finire prima di giocare ai vari titoli usciti per PS3 che non ho giocato (Tipo Uncharted 3, Skyrim, GTA5...)

Nel caso decidessi il passaggio a console nuova secondo voi su cosa conviene orientarsi? Devo essere onesto, in passato ho avuto una Xbox 360, bella eh (mai provato un joypad più comodo), ma mi ha dato diverse rogne tecniche e sinceramente mi sento molto più affezionato alla cara Playstation
Su PS4 conviene orientarsi sulla versione PRO o Slim?

Altra cosa, quanto lontani siamo dal passaggio successivo di console? Perché sinceramente, se fra 12-15 mesi esce una nuova console, la 4 la salto a pié pari..

In fine: so che può sembrare impossibile ma io a casa non dispongo di una connessione Internet (uso solo il 4G del telefono anche per il tablet) quindi vorrei capire se a livello di nuove console questo può essere un problema serio (ovvero aggiornamenti di sistema o per i giochi obbligatori, registrazioni al sito o della console...del gioco online mi frega zero perché io non lo uso)

Quindi riassumendo: conviene finire prima i giochi PS3 e poi aspettare la nuova generazione o mi conviene buttare la vecchia PS3, passare alla 4 (o Xbox) subito?
PS: retro compatibilità dei giochi PS3 sulla 4 esiste o anche stavolta tocca buttare via tutto?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, ultimamente sto riscoprendo un po' la voglia di giocare che si era assopita negli ultimi anni.
> A questo punto mi trovo di fronte ad un dilemma e vorrei un consiglio dai più aggiornati nel settore su come muovermi.
> 
> Attualmente posseggo una PS3, la mia indecisione è se prendere una console di generazione più nuova o finire prima di giocare ai vari titoli usciti per PS3 che non ho giocato (Tipo Uncharted 3, Skyrim, GTA5...)
> ...



Vedo che hai sottolineato la voglia di giovare ai giochi della PS3, quindi ti direi di prendere una PS4 perchè molti dei giochi che hai citato hanno avuto remastered per essere giocati su PS4 (Skyrim special edition, GTA5, se non mi ricordo male hanno fatto anche la collection dei primi 3 Uncharted), e avresti la possibilità di continuare la saga con Uncharted 4. Ovviamente però costano più rispetto ai giochi PS3 che ormai te li vendono a prezzi stracciati al Gamestop o su Amazon.


----------



## Otto (13 Settembre 2017)

Non so quanto è per te importante la grafica nei videogiochi, ma se hai la ps3 puoi trovare i giochi a prezzi molto bassi e andare avanti ancora un pò con quella. Magari per la ps4 puoi aspettare che facciano qualche promozione, magari a Natale, e continuare Uncharted lì.
E direi di orientarsi subito sulla pro. L'xbox lasciala perdere. Al massimo aspetta quella nuova, ma controlla prima le esclusive che avrà e vedi se ti piacciono o no.




Anche se per me l'accoppiata migliore è PC + Nintendo.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, ultimamente sto riscoprendo un po' la voglia di giocare che si era assopita negli ultimi anni.
> A questo punto mi trovo di fronte ad un dilemma e vorrei un consiglio dai più aggiornati nel settore su come muovermi.
> 
> Attualmente posseggo una PS3, la mia indecisione è se prendere una console di generazione più nuova o finire prima di giocare ai vari titoli usciti per PS3 che non ho giocato (Tipo Uncharted 3, Skyrim, GTA5...)
> ...



Ho una xbox one s, e provenendo dalla 360, trovo davvero fastidioso il fatto che per molti giochi sia necessaria la connessione internet per scaricare contenuti che paghi e magari non ne puoi usufruire.
Sinceramente fossi in te andrei avanti con la ps3 e poi magari saltare direttamente alla next gen.


----------



## Giangy (13 Settembre 2017)

Io ho sia PS4 Pro e Xbox One classica. Ho preso prima l'Xbox One per giocare a titoli esclusivi che mi piacevano molto, forse più delle esclusive PlayStation, per i Xbox ho giocato molto i vari Forza Motorsport/Horizon, molto meglio secondo me di Gran Turismo anche se il top è Assetto Corsa come simulatore di guida. Sinceramente la PS4 Pro l'ho presa per provare il 4K, e per riprovare il nuovo Gran Turismo Sport in uscita tra meno di un mese. La PS4 e anche avvantaggiata perché puoi modificare con patch alcuni titoli come PES, mentre nella Xbox One non si può fare nulla.


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, ultimamente sto riscoprendo un po' la voglia di giocare che si era assopita negli ultimi anni.
> A questo punto mi trovo di fronte ad un dilemma e vorrei un consiglio dai più aggiornati nel settore su come muovermi.
> 
> Attualmente posseggo una PS3, la mia indecisione è se prendere una console di generazione più nuova o finire prima di giocare ai vari titoli usciti per PS3 che non ho giocato (Tipo Uncharted 3, Skyrim, GTA5...)
> ...


Vedo di risponderti in ordine:
Uncharted 3, Skyrim e GTA 5 potresti giocarteli in versione remastered su PS4;
Se vuoi passare alla nuova generazione, decisamente PS4. Per un discorso di esclusive, più che altro. Microsoft è decisamente sottotono. 
Le vecchie rogne (ma proprio vecchie eh, già dal 2009 sono state risolte) della Xbox 360 puoi scordartele. Xbox One funziona bene. 
Tra pro e slim nella tua situazione (niente internet) non c'è dubbio: slim. Senza la connessione e di conseguenza senza la possibilità di scaricare patch dei giochi non sfrutteresti in molti casi la maggior potenza della versione pro. Quando inserisci il disco, il gioco quello è. Poi scarichi patch ed aggiornamenti ed hai la versione potenziata.
Per chiudere PS4 non è retrocompatibile. I giochi PS3 non funzioneranno, discorso diverso per quelli Xbox 360 che su one funzionano quasi tutti. Ma serve comunque una connessione ad internet per aggiornamenti della console, altrimenti nisba.
Certo che la mancanza di connessione ti limita molto: ormai patch ed aggiornamenti sono molto frequenti e migliorano considerevolmente l'esperienza di gioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Vedo di risponderti in ordine:
> Uncharted 3, Skyrim e GTA 5 potresti giocarteli in versione remastered su PS4;
> Se vuoi passare alla nuova generazione, decisamente PS4. Per un discorso di esclusive, più che altro. Microsoft è decisamente sottotono.
> Le vecchie rogne (ma proprio vecchie eh, già dal 2009 sono state risolte) della Xbox 360 puoi scordartele. Xbox One funziona bene.
> ...



Lo so, infatti quello è l'aspetto che più mi scoccia..ma nel mio caso, essendo in due fuori casa 12 ore al giorno spesso al PC la connessione a casa mi serve davvero a pochissimo..inoltre ho 10 giga al mese per ogni telefono e mi bastano serenamente anche usando il tablet in tethering..

Comunque direi che dai vari interventi potrei optare come dite voi per la PS4 slim

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io ho sia PS4 Pro e Xbox One classica. Ho preso prima l'Xbox One per giocare a titoli esclusivi che mi piacevano molto, forse più delle esclusive PlayStation, per i Xbox ho giocato molto i vari Forza Motorsport/Horizon, molto meglio secondo me di Gran Turismo anche se il top è Assetto Corsa come simulatore di guida. Sinceramente la PS4 Pro l'ho presa per provare il 4K, e per riprovare il nuovo Gran Turismo Sport in uscita tra meno di un mese*. La PS4 e anche avvantaggiata perché puoi modificare con patch alcuni titoli come PES, mentre nella Xbox One non si può fare nulla.*



Questo discorso vale solo per PES. Microsoft ha permesso l'installazione di mod fan-made su tanti giochi. Penso a Fallout 4, oppure in maniera più importante su Skyrim, che con queste mod diventano giochi dalla durata veramente infinita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2017)

Il non avere una connessione internet è molto limitante, fossi in te rimanderei l'acquisto. Considera che io sto ancora con xbox 360 e la connessione mi è stata essenziale un paio di volte. Emblematico fu il caso di una missione di mass effect, il gioco si bloccava totalmente in un punto. Ho scoperto poi che era un bug noto e c'era una pacht da scaricare. Senza quella non andavo da nessuna parte.

Tra l'altro gli aggiornamenti della vecchia generazione erano molto più piccoli, ora credo che le dimensioni dei file da scaricare siano decisamente più "ingombranti"


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il non avere una connessione internet è molto limitante, fossi in te rimanderei l'acquisto. Considera che io sto ancora con xbox 360 e la connessione mi è stata essenziale un paio di volte. Emblematico fu il caso di una missione di mass effect, il gioco si bloccava totalmente in un punto. Ho scoperto poi che era un bug noto e c'era una pacht da scaricare. Senza quella non andavo da nessuna parte.
> 
> Tra l'altro gli aggiornamenti della vecchia generazione erano molto più piccoli, ora credo che le dimensioni dei file da scaricare siano decisamente più "ingombranti"



Per le "emergenze" posso portare la console a casa dei miei e collegarmi lì..l'ho già fatto in passato quando comprai un blu-ray nuovo e per vederlo mi serviva aggiornare il sistema della PS3..però ovviamente non è che posso farlo come prassi..sarebbe una scocciatura non da poco..


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, ultimamente sto riscoprendo un po' la voglia di giocare che si era assopita negli ultimi anni.
> A questo punto mi trovo di fronte ad un dilemma e vorrei un consiglio dai più aggiornati nel settore su come muovermi.
> 
> Attualmente posseggo una PS3, la mia indecisione è se prendere una console di generazione più nuova o finire prima di giocare ai vari titoli usciti per PS3 che non ho giocato (Tipo Uncharted 3, Skyrim, GTA5...)
> ...



Seguo, sono nella tua stessa situazione, anche io ho avuto in passato la 360 e condivido sul joypad, ma la Sony è un altra roba.
Ho deciso di finire prima i vecchi titoli ps3, e aspettare che cali di prezzo la ps4 (a Dicembre Euronics offriva solo 100€ se portavi indietro la tua ps3 al momento dell' acquisto di una nuova ps4, roba da matti!).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per le "emergenze" posso portare la console a casa dei miei e collegarmi lì..l'ho già fatto in passato quando comprai un blu-ray nuovo e per vederlo mi serviva aggiornare il sistema della PS3..però ovviamente non è che posso farlo come prassi..sarebbe una scocciatura non da poco..





Ho appena letto che per Forza Motorsport 7 bisogna scaricare 50 GIGA di pacht per avere tutto il gioco completo 

Non so se pure per ps4 esistono esempi simili. Non è più necessaria una connessione, mo è necessaria pure la fibra pare

Ho letto la notizia e mi è venuta in mente questa discussione, non credo sia un caso isolato però


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

Vorrei esserti utile ma la mia ultima console è stata la WII...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Seguo, sono nella tua stessa situazione, anche io ho avuto in passato la 360 e condivido sul joypad, ma la Sony è un altra roba.
> Ho deciso di finire prima i vecchi titoli ps3, e aspettare che cali di prezzo la ps4 (a Dicembre* Euronics offriva solo 100€ se portavi indietro la tua ps3 al momento dell' acquisto di una nuova ps4, roba da matti!*).



Eh ma guarda che è già un miracolo se ti danno qualcosa..anche i giochi perdono enormemente di valore..
Io sono onesto, le console le ho sempre tenute (ho ancora la PS1 e PS2) l'unica che ho dato via è stata la Xbox360 perché la ritiravano anche rotta da game stop quindi l'ho permutata con tutti i giochi che avevo per la prima infornata di giochi per la ps3 (che avevo preso al media..)

Adesso credo che se dovessi prendere una console nuova comunque la 3 la terrei, per quello che te la pagano..oppure proverei lo stesso schema: prendere la ps4 in qualche promozione e poi permutare ps3 e giochi per 2-3 titoli (usati, ovviamente) per ps4

Ma per ora credo seguirò il consiglio che ho letto qui per la maggiore, mi finisco prima i giochi su ps3 e poi vediamo se sarà meglio prendere la ps4 o l'eventuale ps5 se sarà uscita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Settembre 2017)

La cosa che mi stuzzica della PS4 è che cambiando regione in fase di registrazione (mettendo ad es. USA) puoi accedere allo store USA e scaricarti PSNOW, ossia la piattaforma di game streaming con centinaia di titoli giocabili tramite abbonamento mensile (12 dollari).
Negli ultimi due anni verso i primi di dicembre hanno lanciato l'offerta da 99$ per tutto l'anno e sarebbe decisamente appetibile.

A monte ovviamente bisogna avere almeno una 20 mega decente. 

Io sto pensando di tornare al console gaming soprattutto per questa possibilità. Con 99$ stai apposto tutto l'anno e poi ti prendi solo qualche gioco nuovo/esclusiva che non caricano in streaming.


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stuzzica della PS4 è che cambiando regione in fase di registrazione (mettendo ad es. USA) puoi accedere allo store USA e scaricarti PSNOW, ossia la piattaforma di game streaming con centinaia di titoli giocabili tramite abbonamento mensile (12 dollari).
> Negli ultimi due anni verso i primi di dicembre hanno lanciato l'offerta da 99$ per tutto l'anno e sarebbe decisamente appetibile.
> 
> A monte ovviamente bisogna avere almeno una 20 mega decente.
> ...



Bella questa, è quel servizio que puoi giocare tutti i titoli anche antichi?
Tipo PSX, PS2, in streaming?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bella questa, è quel servizio que puoi giocare tutti i titoli anche antichi?
> Tipo PSX, PS2, in streaming?



Esatto, lo pubblicizzano con oltre cinquecento titoli giocabili  una piattaforma gaming incredibile purtroppo ad oggi attiva solo negli USA e in pochi nazioni europee. Ma facendo come ti ho detto risulta giocabile anche in Italia.

EDIT: PsNow tra l'altro è giocabile anche sul PC, ma ovviamente in quel caso dovresti avere una VPN 

Questi i giochi sul catalogo attualmente (li ho presi dal sito ufficiale)

PS 4 Games



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A
ACTION HENK

AIR CONFLICTS: PACIFIC CARRIERS

ALIENATION
B
BACK TO BED

BATTLE WORLDS KRONOS

BLOOD BOWL 2

BROKEN AGE
C
CASTLESTORM DEFINITIVE EDITION

CROIXLUER SIGMA
D
DARKSIDERS II: DEATHINITIVE EDITION

DAY OF THE TENTACLE REMASTERED

DEAD NATION APOCALYPSE

DUNGEONS 2
E
ENTWINED

ESCAPE PLAN

EVERYBODY'S GONE TO THE RAPTURE

EVOLVE

EXILE'S END

EXIST ARCHIVE: THE OTHER SIDE OF THE SKY
F
FAT PRINCESS ADVENTURES

F1 2015

FLUSTER CLUCK
A
ALEX KIDD IN THE MIRACLE WORLD

ALIEN RAGE 

ALIEN SPIDY 

ALPHA PROTOCOL

ALTERED BEAST

ANARCHY: RUSH HOUR

ANNA EXTENDED EDITION

ANOMALY WARZONE EARTH

ARCANA HEART 3


B
BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM GAME OF THE YEAR

BATMAN: ARKHAM CITY

BATMAN: ARKHAM ORIGINS

BATTLE PRINCESS OF ARCADIAS

BATTLE VS CHESS

BENTLEY'S HACKPACK

BEYOND: TWO SOULS + ADVANCED EXPERIMENTS DLC

BIG SKY:INFINITY 

BIONIC COMMANDO REARMED

BIONIC COMMANDO REARMED 2

BIOSHOCK

BIOSHOCK 2

BIOSHOCK INFINITE

BLADESTORM: THE HUNDRED YEARS' WAR

BLADESTORM - NIGHTMARE
C
CAPCOM ARCADE CABINET: ALL-IN-ONE-PACK

CARS 2 THE VIDEOGAME

CARS RACE-O-RAMA

CASTLEVANIA: HARMONY OF DISPAIR

CATHERINE

CEL DAMAGE HD 

CHAMPION JOCKEY: G1 JOCKEY & GALLOP RACER

CONTRAST
D
DAMNATION

DARK MIST

DARK VOID

DARKSIDERS

DARKSTALKERS RESURRECTION

DAYTONA USA 

DE BLOB 2

DEAD ISLAND

DEAD ISLAND: RIPTIDE

DEAD OR ALIVE 5 ULTIMATE

DEATH TRACK: RESURRECTION

DECEPTION IV: THE NIGHTMARE PRINCESS

DECEPTION IV: BLOOD TIES

DEVIL MAY CRY HD COLLECTION

DISGAEA 3: ABSENCE OF JUSTICE

DISGAEA 4: A PROMISE UNFORGOTTEN
E
EAT THEM! 

ECHOCHROME

ELEFUNK


F
F.E.A.R. FIRST ENCOUNTER ASSAULT RECON

F1 2014 

F1 RACE STARS

FAERY : LEGENDS OF AVALON 

FARMING SIMULATOR 2013


ALEX KIDD IN THE MIRACLE WORLD

ALIEN RAGE 

ALIEN SPIDY 

ALPHA PROTOCOL

ALTERED BEAST

ANARCHY: RUSH HOUR

ANNA EXTENDED EDITION

ANOMALY WARZONE EARTH

AR NOSURGE

ARCANA HEART 3


BLAZBLUE CALAMITY TRIGGER

BLAZBLUE CHRONOPHANTASMA

BLAZBLUE CONTINUUM SHIFT

BLAZBLUE CONTINUUM SHIFT EXTEND

BLAZERUSH

BLOOD KNIGHTS

BLOODRAYNE BETRAYAL

BODYCOUNT

BOLT

BOMBERMAN ULTRA

BORDERLANDS 2 ULTIMATE EDITION

BORDERLANDS GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION 

BORDERLANDS: THE PRE-SEQUEL ULTIMATE EDITION

BOUND BY FLAME

BRAID

BRAVE


COSTUME QUEST 2

COUNTER SPY

CRASH COMMANDO

CRAZY TAXI

CRITTER CRUNCH

CUBOID

DISGAEA D2: A BRIGHTER DARKNESS

DISNEY UNIVERSE ULTIMATE EDITION

DEVIL MAY CRY 4

DISNEY EPIC MICKEY: THE POWER OF TWO

DOKI-DOKI UNIVERSE

DON BRADMAN CRICKET 14

DOUBLE DRAGON NEON

DUKE NUKEM FOREVER

DYNASTY WARRIORS 6

DYNASTY WARRIORS 6 EMPIRES

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7 EMPIRES

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7 XTREME LEGENDS

DYNASTY WARRIORS 8

DYNASTY WARRIORS: STRIKEFORCE

ETHAN: METEOR HUNTER

EUFLORIA 

EVERYBODY'S GOLF

EVERYBODY'S GOLF: WORLD TOUR

FAT PRINCESS

FIGHTING VIPERS

FINAL EXAM 

FINAL FIGHT: DOUBLE IMPACT

FLOW

FLOWER

FROGGER RETURNS
PS4 GAMES - G to Q	PS3 GAMES - G to Q
G
GIANA SISTERS: TWISTED DREAMS - DIRECTOR'S CUT

GOD OF WAR 3: REMASTERED

GRAND AGES: MEDIEVAL

GRAVITY RUSH REMASTERED

GRIM FANDANGO
H
HARDWARE: RIVALS

HEAVY RAIN

HELLDIVERS

HOHOKUM
K
KICKBEAT SPECIAL EDITION

KILLZONE SHADOW FALL
L
LEGEND OF KAY ANNIVERSARY

LEO'S FORTUNE
M
METAL SLUG 3

MITSURUGI KAMUI HIKAE
N
NOVA-111

NIDHOGG
O
OLLIOLLI
P
PIXEL PIRACY

PONCHO

PURE CHESS

PURE HOLD'EM WORLD POKER CHAMPIONSHIP

PURE POOL
Q
Q*BERT: REBOOTED

R
RESOGUN
S
SAINT’S ROW IV RE-ELECTED

SHADOW OF THE BEAST

SHADWEN

STEALTH INC ULTIMATE EDITION

STEALTH INC 2: A GAME OF CLONES

STYX: MASTER OF SHADOWS

STICK IT TO THE MAN

SUPER MEGA BASEBALL

SUPER STARDUST ULTRA
T
TEARAWAY UNFOLDED

THE LAST TINKER: CITY OF COLORS

THE SWAPPER

THE SWINDLE

THIS WAR OF MINE: THE LITTLE ONES

THOMAS WAS ALONE

TINY TROOPERS JOINT OPS

TOUHOU: SCARLET CURIOSITY

TOUR DE FRANCE 2016

TROPICO 5
U
ULTRA STREET FIGHT IV
V
VELOCIBOX
W
WHISPERING WILLOWS

WWE 2K16



Ps3 Games



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A
ALEX KIDD IN THE MIRACLE WORLD

ALIEN RAGE 

ALIEN SPIDY 

ALPHA PROTOCOL

ALTERED BEAST

ANARCHY: RUSH HOUR

ANNA EXTENDED EDITION

ANOMALY WARZONE EARTH

ARCANA HEART 3


B
BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM GAME OF THE YEAR

BATMAN: ARKHAM CITY

BATMAN: ARKHAM ORIGINS

BATTLE PRINCESS OF ARCADIAS

BATTLE VS CHESS

BENTLEY'S HACKPACK

BEYOND: TWO SOULS + ADVANCED EXPERIMENTS DLC

BIG SKY:INFINITY 

BIONIC COMMANDO REARMED

BIONIC COMMANDO REARMED 2

BIOSHOCK

BIOSHOCK 2

BIOSHOCK INFINITE

BLADESTORM: THE HUNDRED YEARS' WAR

BLADESTORM - NIGHTMARE
C
CAPCOM ARCADE CABINET: ALL-IN-ONE-PACK

CARS 2 THE VIDEOGAME

CARS RACE-O-RAMA

CASTLEVANIA: HARMONY OF DISPAIR

CATHERINE

CEL DAMAGE HD 

CHAMPION JOCKEY: G1 JOCKEY & GALLOP RACER

CONTRAST
D
DAMNATION

DARK MIST

DARK VOID

DARKSIDERS

DARKSTALKERS RESURRECTION

DAYTONA USA 

DE BLOB 2

DEAD ISLAND

DEAD ISLAND: RIPTIDE

DEAD OR ALIVE 5 ULTIMATE

DEATH TRACK: RESURRECTION

DECEPTION IV: THE NIGHTMARE PRINCESS

DECEPTION IV: BLOOD TIES

DEVIL MAY CRY HD COLLECTION

DISGAEA 3: ABSENCE OF JUSTICE

DISGAEA 4: A PROMISE UNFORGOTTEN
E
EAT THEM! 

ECHOCHROME

ELEFUNK

F
F.E.A.R. FIRST ENCOUNTER ASSAULT RECON

F1 2014 

F1 RACE STARS

FAERY : LEGENDS OF AVALON 

FARMING SIMULATOR 2013

ALEX KIDD IN THE MIRACLE WORLD

ALIEN RAGE 

ALIEN SPIDY 

ALPHA PROTOCOL

ALTERED BEAST

ANARCHY: RUSH HOUR

ANNA EXTENDED EDITION

ANOMALY WARZONE EARTH

AR NOSURGE

ARCANA HEART 3

BLAZBLUE CALAMITY TRIGGER

BLAZBLUE CHRONOPHANTASMA

BLAZBLUE CONTINUUM SHIFT

BLAZBLUE CONTINUUM SHIFT EXTEND

BLAZERUSH

BLOOD KNIGHTS

BLOODRAYNE BETRAYAL

BODYCOUNT

BOLT

BOMBERMAN ULTRA

BORDERLANDS 2 ULTIMATE EDITION

BORDERLANDS GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION 

BORDERLANDS: THE PRE-SEQUEL ULTIMATE EDITION

BOUND BY FLAME

BRAID

BRAVE

COSTUME QUEST 2

COUNTER SPY

CRASH COMMANDO

CRAZY TAXI

CRITTER CRUNCH

CUBOID

DISGAEA D2: A BRIGHTER DARKNESS

DISNEY UNIVERSE ULTIMATE EDITION

DEVIL MAY CRY 4

DISNEY EPIC MICKEY: THE POWER OF TWO

DOKI-DOKI UNIVERSE

DON BRADMAN CRICKET 14

DOUBLE DRAGON NEON

DUKE NUKEM FOREVER

DYNASTY WARRIORS 6

DYNASTY WARRIORS 6 EMPIRES

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7 EMPIRES

DYNASTY WARRIORS 7 XTREME LEGENDS

DYNASTY WARRIORS 8

DYNASTY WARRIORS: STRIKEFORCE

ETHAN: METEOR HUNTER

EUFLORIA 

EVERYBODY'S GOLF

EVERYBODY'S GOLF: WORLD TOUR

FAT PRINCESS

FIGHTING VIPERS

FINAL EXAM 

FINAL FIGHT: DOUBLE IMPACT

FLOW

FLOWER

FROGGER RETURNS

G
GENJI: DAYS OF THE BLADE

G-FORCE

GO! PUZZLE 

GOD OF WAR II HD

GOD OF WAR III

GOD OF WAR HD

GOD OF WAR: ASCENSION

GOD OF WAR: CHAINS OF OLYMPUS HD
H
HAKUOKI: STORIES OF THE SHINSENGUMI

HAMILTON'S GREAT ADVENTURE

HAMSTERBALL UNLEASHED

HEAVENLY SWORD

HEAVY FIRE AFGHANISTAN


I
ICO CLASSICS HD 

INFAMOUS

INFAMOUS 2
J
JETPACK JOYRIDE DELUXE

JOE DANGER 2: THE MOVIE

JOURNEY 

JUDGE DEE - THE CITY GOD CASE
K
KILLZONE 

KILLZONE 2
L
LEARNING WITH THE POOYOOS - EPISODE 1

LEGASISTA

LEGO BATMAN 2: DC SUPER HEROES

LEGO BATMAN: THE VIDEOGAME

LEGO DISNEY PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN THE VIDEOGAME

LEGO HARRY POTTER: YEARS 1-4

LEGO HARRY POTTER: YEARS 5-7

LEGO INDIANA JONES: THE ORIGINAL ADVENTURES

LEGO INDIANA JONES 2: THE ADVENTURE CONTINUES
M
MACHINARIUM

MAFIA 2

MAGIC ORBZ

MAGUS

MAHJONG TALES : ANCIENT WISDOM

MARS: WAR LOGS 

MEGA MAN 10

MEGA MAN 9

METRO: LAST LIGHT COMPLETE EDITION

MONKEY ISLAND 2 SPECIAL EDITION: LECHUCK’S REVENGE

MORTAL KOMBAT KOMPLETE EDITION
N
NBA 2K14

NIGHTS INTO DREAMS

NINJA GAIDEN 3: RAZOR'S EDGE
O
ODDWORLD: STRANGER'S WRATH HD

OF ORCS AND MEN

OPERATION FLASHPOINT: DRAGON RISING
P
PAINKILLER HELL & DAMNATION

PAPO & YO 

PHINEAS AND FERB ACROSS THE 2ND DIMENSION

PID 

PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: AT WORLD'S END

PIXELJUNK EDEN FULLY GROWN EDITION

PIXELJUNK MONSTERS BIG BITE EDITION

PIXELJUNK RACERS 2ND LAP

PIXELJUNK SHOOTER

PIXELJUNK SHOOTER 2

PIXELJUNK SIDESCROLLER
Q
QUANTUM THEORY


GOD OF WAR: GHOST OF SPARTA HD

GOLDEN AXE

GRAVITY CRASH 

GREG HASTINGS PAINTBALL 2

GRID 2

GRID AUTOSPORT

GUACAMELEE!




HOHOKUM

HOUSE OF THE DEAD 4 

HOW TO SURVIVE 

HUNTER'S TROPHY 2 - AMERICA 

HUNTER'S TROPHY 2 - AUSTRALIA

HUSTLE KINGS




INFAMOUS: FESTIVAL OF BLOOD

INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US ULTIMATE EDITION

INVIZIMALS THE LOST KINGDOM

JURASSIC PARK: THE GAME - EPISODE 1

JURASSIC PARK: THE GAME - EPISODE 2

JURASSIC PARK: THE GAME - EPISODE 3

JURASSIC PARK: THE GAME - EPISODE 4

KILLZONE 3

KNYTT UNDERGROUND

LEGO STAR WARS: THE COMPLETE SAGA

LEGO STAR WARS III: THE CLONE WARS

LEMMINGS 

LINGER IN SHADOWS

LOCOROCO COCORECCHO

LONE SURVIVOR: THE DIRECTOR'S CUT

LOST PLANET

LOST PLANET 2

LOST PLANET 3

MOTOGP™15

MOTORCYCLE CLUB

MOTORSTORM APOCALYPSE

MOTORSTORM RC COMPLETE EDITION

MOUSECRAFT

MX VS ATV: ALIVE

MX VS ATV: UNTAMED

MX VS. ATV: REFLEX

MXGP – THE OFFICIAL MOTOCROSS VIDEOGAME

NINJA GAIDEN SIGMA 2

NOBUNAGA'S AMBITION : SPHERE OF INFLUENCE

NUMBLAST 

OPERATION FLASHPOINT: RED RIVER

ORDER UP!!

OVERLORD II

OVERLORD RAISING HELL

PIYOTAMA

PLANET MINIGOLF

PLANETS UNDER ATTACK 

POKER NIGHT 2 

PORT ROYALE 3

PROTEUS

PUPPETEER 

PUZZLE AGENT

R
RAG DOLL KUNG FU: FISTS OF PLASTIC 

RAGNAROK ODYSSEY ACE 

RAIDEN IV: OVERKILL

RAIN

RAINBOW MOON

RATATOUILLE

RATCHET & CLANK ALL 4 ONE

RATCHET & CLANK NEXUS

RATCHET & CLANK Q-FORCE

RATCHET & CLANK: A CRACK IN TIME 

RATCHET & CLANK:QUEST FOR BOOTY

REALMS OF ANCIENT WAR 

RED DEAD REDEMPTION

RED DEAD REDEMPTION: UNDEAD NIGHTMARE

RED FACTION: GUERRILLA

RED JOHNSON'S CHRONICLES 

RED JOHNSON'S CHRONICLES - ONE AGAINST ALL 

RENEGADE OPS
S
SACRED CITADEL 

SAINTS ROW 2

SAM & MAX BEYOND TIME & SPACE - EP 1

SAM & MAX BEYOND TIME & SPACE - EP 2

SAM & MAX BEYOND TIME & SPACE - EP 3

SAM & MAX BEYOND TIME & SPACE - EP 4

SAM & MAX BEYOND TIME & SPACE - EP 5

SAM & MAX THE DEVIL'S PLAYHOUSE - EP 1

SAM & MAX THE DEVIL'S PLAYHOUSE - EP 2

SAM & MAX THE DEVIL'S PLAYHOUSE - EP 3

SAM & MAX THE DEVIL'S PLAYHOUSE - EP 4

SAM & MAX THE DEVIL'S PLAYHOUSE - EP 5

SAMURAI WARRIORS 4-Ⅱ

SAMURAI WARRIORS 4 EMPIRES

SAVAGE MOON

SHADOW OF THE COLOSSUS CLASSICS HD 

SHATTER

SHERLOCK HOLMES: CRIMES & PUNISHMENTS

SID MEIER'S CIVILIZATION REVOLUTION

SILENT HILL HD COLLECTION

SIREN BLOOD CURSE

SKULLGIRLS ENCORE

SKY FIGHTER

SKYDIVE: PROXIMITY FLIGHT

SLY COOPER: THIEVES IN TIME 

SMASH CARS

SNAKEBALL

SNIPER ELITE V2

SNIPER GHOST WARRIOR 2

SNIPER: GHOST WARRIOR

SOLDNER-X 2: FINAL PROTOTYPE
T
TALES FROM SPACE: ABOUT A BLOB

TALES FROM THE BORDERLANDS - EPISODES 1 & 2

TALES OF MONKEY ISLAND - CHAPTER 1

TALES OF MONKEY ISLAND - CHAPTER 2

TALES OF MONKEY ISLAND - CHAPTER 3

TALES OF MONKEY ISLAND - CHAPTER 4

TALES OF MONKEY ISLAND - CHAPTER 5

THE AWAKENED FATE ULTIMATUM

THE BOOK OF UNWRITTEN TALES 2

THE DARKNESS 

THE DARKNESS II 

THE GUIDED FATE PARADOX

THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD 3 

THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD: OVERKILL EXTENDED CUT 

THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII 

THE LAST GUY

THE LAST OF US

THE LAST OF US: LEFT BEHIND

THE LEGO MOVIE VIDEOGAME

THE RAVEN: LEGACY OF A MASTER THIEF

THE SLY TRILOGY
U
UNCHARTED: DRAKE'S FORTUNE

UNCHARTED 2: AMONG THIEVES 
V
VELOCITY ULTRA

VESSEL
W
WAKEBOARDING HD

WARHAWK

WARRIORS OROCHI 3

WARRIORS: LEGENDS OF TROY

WHEN VIKINGS ATTACK! 
X, Y, Z
X BLADES

XCOM: ENEMY WITHIN

YAIBA: NINJA GAIDEN Z

ZEN PINBALL 2

RESIDENT EVIL CODE:VERONICA X

RESIDENT EVIL OPERATION RACCOON CITY

RESIDENT EVIL REVELATIONS

RESIDENT EVIL REVELATIONS 2

RESIDENT EVIL UMBRELLA CHRONICLES

RESIDENT EVIL: THE DARKSIDE CHRONICLES

RESISTANCE 3

RETRO CITY RAMPAGE DX

RETRO/GRADE 

RICOCHET HD

RIDE

RIFF: EVERYDAY SHOOTER

RISE OF THE ARGONAUTS

ROCKETBIRDS: HARDBOILED CHICKEN

ROTASTIC 

R-TYPE DIMENSIONS

RUNE FACTORY OCEANS 

RUNNER 2: A FLAT OUT RUN OF THE RHYTHM ALIEN

SOLDNER-X: HIMMELSSTURMER

SONIC ADVENTURE

SONIC CD

SONIC GENERATIONS

SONIC THE FIGHTERS

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG 4 EPISODE II

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG 4: EPISODE 1

SONIC UNLEASHED

SOUND SHAPES

SPACE ACE

SPARKLE 2 

SPEC OPS: THE LINE

SPELUNKY 

SPLIT/SECOND VELOCITY

STARHAWK

STARWHAL

STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED: ULTIMATE SITH EDITION

STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED II

STRIDER 

STRONG BAD'S COOL GAME FOR ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE - EPISODE 1

STRONG BAD'S COOL GAME FOR ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE - EPISODE 2

STRONG BAD'S COOL GAME FOR ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE - EPISODE 3

STRONG BAD'S COOL GAME FOR ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE - EPISODE 4

STRONG BAD'S COOL GAME FOR ATTRACTIVE PEOPLE - EPISODE 5

SUPER HANG-ON

SUPER PUZZLE FIGHTER II TURBO HD REMIX

SYBERIA

SYBERIA 2

THE UNFINISHED SWAN

THE WALKING DEAD GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION

THE WALKING DEAD: SEASON TWO - EPISODES 1 & 2

THE WITCH AND THE HUNDRED KNIGHT

THE WOLF AMONG US

TITAN ATTACKS!

TOKYO JUNGLE

TOUR DE FRANCE 2015

TOY HOME

TOYBOX TURBOS

TOY STORY MANIA

TRASH PANIC

TRINE

TRINITY: SOULS OF ZILL O'LL

TRON : EVOLUTION

TRUCK RACER

TWISTED METAL

TWO WORLDS II

UNCHARTED 3: DRAKE'S DECEPTION GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION

URBAN TRIAL FREESTYLE 

VIRTUA FIGHTER 2

VIRTUA FIGHTER 5 FINAL SHOWDOWN 

WHITE KNIGHT CHRONICLES 

WHITE KNIGHT CHRONICLES 2

WRC 4 FIA WORLD RALLY CHAMPIONSHIP

WRC 5 FIA WORLD RALLY CHAMPIONSHIP

WWE 2K15

ZENO CLASH 2 

ZOMBIE TYCOON 2 - BRAINHOV'S REVENGE


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=3314]elpacoderoma[/MENTION]






Se fai come dice questo tipo ogni 7 giorni devi sempre ricominciare da capo (quindi devi finire i titoli entro quella data), invece se paghi regolarmente puoi giocare per tutto il periodo dell'abbonamento


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi stuzzica della PS4 è che cambiando regione in fase di registrazione (mettendo ad es. USA) puoi accedere allo store USA e scaricarti PSNOW, ossia la piattaforma di game streaming con centinaia di titoli giocabili tramite abbonamento mensile (12 dollari).
> Negli ultimi due anni verso i primi di dicembre hanno lanciato l'offerta da 99$ per tutto l'anno e sarebbe decisamente appetibile.
> 
> A monte ovviamente bisogna avere almeno una 20 mega decente.
> ...



Come dicevo purtroppo non dispongo di connessione internet..ma certo un servizio come quello che dici non è affatto male..


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

La PS5 quando uscirà?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La PS5 quando uscirà?



Ancora non si sa.


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3314]elpacoderoma[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genio 
anche se la vedo dura finire un gioco in 7 giorni.


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2017)

Tra ps4 ed Nvidia shield?


----------

